# CamelBak or bottles?



## OnForm (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm doing my first long mtb race in a couple weeks and I'm going back and forth over using a CamelBak or water bottles. The race organizers will have four aid stations set up along the 35 mile loop. Water bottles will be available until gone and there are about 200 people registered so far. I'm afraid to rely on water being around later on during a 70 mile, 7+ hour race. A large CamelBak would be safer, but carrying all that weight would be annoying. I am also bringing a pump, co2, extra tire, multi-tool and gels. I can find places for all this stuff on me and the bike without the pack. 

If you think a pack is the way to go, can you give me a suggestion on a good brand/model, preferably with air ventilation? Mine is huge and about 15 years old.


----------



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

I don't see many advantages with using a camelback. I much prefer using bottles anyway. It sounds like there will be enough water stations out on course for you to use one 700 ml bottle or two smaller bottlers an hour approx. 
The main problem i see with camelbacks is its hard to keep track over your fluid intake, also they can be distracting on descents for me.


----------



## joe j (Nov 15, 2008)

Do you mean they will have a bottle swap until they run out or water to fill your bottles till they run out? 

I carry three bottles, two on the bike one is a multi hour Perpetuem mix and the other water then the third with water in my rear pocket.


----------



## Bobcanride (Aug 30, 2006)

Hammer in the bottle, h2o and nuun in the camelback, repeat!


----------



## Fly Rod (Mar 13, 2007)

Both. I use a Camelbak for strait water and bottles for mixed drinks. The Camelbak carries suplies as well as water. Remember, you don't have to fill the bladder all the way. If you are stopping to refill there is always a water cooler to fill from. Load what you need to get 1-2 aid stations into it.

If you are racing for position then go with bottles only. You will be the first through the aid stations so they won't run out.

FWIW, the only time I ever had issues regulating water consumption in my Camelbak was racing in FL. But then I could have had a fire hose on my back and it wouldn't have mattered.


----------



## dskunk (Jan 13, 2004)

I can`t imagine a race running out of water at aid stations unless it was very poorly organized. So imo it becomes a question of which system you are more comfortable using. Maybe put some thought into the food that you want use and how you are going to carry that?
If you go the pack route, I like my Deuter, but I don`t think it`s perfect.


----------



## Baldy88 (Aug 27, 2006)

I just got a Wingnut Hyper 2.5 pack two weeks ago. I like the low slung design with it being off my back and on my hips. I wasn't sure how I would like it, but it definitely lets my back breathe better. For a 100 miler I would run a pack and just put enough water & Nuun tablets in it for what you need. Perpetuem in a bottle on the bike. If you have enough water and food on you then you don't have to stop at an aid station. That can save you time if you only stop at every other one. In and out of stations fast. They can slow you down by tempting to stop too long. If you are in the front running for position then just bottles in the jersey. Those guys up front suffer through with minimal gear in the name of speed. I'm a mid pack guy so I prefer to have enough to be comfortable, but not bring the whole kitchen and work shop with me. A lot of it depends on what you are comfortable with and what your goal for the race is.


----------



## kylemason (Sep 2, 2007)

If the trail is mostly technical I prefer a camelbak. If it is not too technical you will have lots of places to drink from bottles. Make sure your nutrition is right for a long event. GI problems abound with improper nutrition and hydration.
Kyle


----------



## Rad Rider 415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I always use bottles for racing and my camelback for regular riding. I would just put 2 cages and run with 2 bottles.


----------



## TallChris (Oct 16, 2008)

Forum. Search.


----------



## OnForm (Feb 11, 2011)

TallChris said:


> Forum. Search.


 Forums. Searched.

I'm going to camp at the venue the night before so I think I'll prepare for both water options, and make a game time decision. I've put in a lot of training miles in so it will be interesting for me to test myself against what seems to be a stacked start list.

thanks to those who offered advise!


----------



## TallChris (Oct 16, 2008)

Well done. Spend any time here and you'll see the same topics resurface...

For the type of race you are describing, I say +1 to having both options on hand. Nothing like dropping a bottle or coming in to an aid station on empty only to find they are empty too. 

My personal preference is one with a bladder that can be refilled without unzipping the pack to get to it. It's quicker to refill that way, they tend to be smaller and therefore lighter too. Good luck!


----------



## ACDC (Apr 6, 2008)

This is what I use during races, Camelbak Rogue 2ltr, enough for 3hrs, very light, very easy and quick during refils and you can also carry a bit of extra kit i.e. mini pump & tube etc. Fantastic.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Ditto here on "both". 

I use 1 24oz bottle filled with PowerBar Ironman drink per hour, then use the Camelback Rogue to fill up so I get ~32oz of water per hour, since it gets so hot here in GA. 

For a 6 hour race, I'll fill the Camelback 75% full of water, then put my tube/multitool/etc in it. If you're on a particularly rocky section you can drink anyways, so you never are thirsty, and I just make sure that at the end of the race I have an empty camelback, and blamo, you're never dehydrated. 

This way if for some reason you lose or drop a bottle, you're also not screwed. 

-Tom


----------



## Lmsfootball35 (Apr 11, 2011)

I came across this post after reading yours.... http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=701198

I'm not sure if you've seen that but it may be an option for you.


----------



## Speeding Glacier (Apr 2, 2011)

I like a small Camelback for water, tools, spare tubes and stuff. Bottle for my Heed or coffee. Yeah, I drink coffee during endurance races. Its cheaper than Red Bull and does the job.

I find that I drink more and stay better hidrated with a Camelback, especially on rough courses where it's hard to deal with grabbing a bottle and putting it back.


----------



## FlatSlide (Dec 22, 2010)

In order to make a final decison make sure you have confidence on the support/sag situation. I did my first 100 miler last year and went with the CamelBak with water bottles as well because I was not sure of how well the drop bags were going to work out at the event. As it turns out the event was really well organized and I am going back this year and leaving the camelbak at home. I will ride with bottles and re supply with drop bags. I ride SS and prefer to keep weight off my back and keep it on the bike.


----------



## dougan (Aug 31, 2011)

if you sweat like i do you'll pick whatever option allows you not to have stuff on your back.


----------



## P. Ross (Nov 26, 2011)

CamelBak for your water and a bottle for your special mid-race punch-up.


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

If bladders were invented first, and then bottles came along...

...bottles would be the hottest thing since sliced bread. They stand by themselves, you can carry it directly on your bike frame, they're easier to clean (with or w/o a dishwasher), easier to fill, easier to drink from (no special plumbing required), much cheaper, etc. 

Only problem with bottles is the relative lack of marketing opportunities.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

*Best of both worlds*

Yes my 2 liter bladder is in there, hose is routed to the bar where it's clamped to a cable. The pack holds tools, cell, spare tube, pump, food, and a 3/4 full platypus 2 liter bladder.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

That's a pretty slick way to carry water. Too bad that pack is too large for my SJ. 

As for the OP, seems like the first question is will the terrain allow you to use bottles? If the course doesn't have a road'ish section on a regular basis that will allow you to maintain headway and drink, it seems like the choice is made for you. 

If you're considering buying a pack, look at the new models Camelbak has out that carry the water horizontally on the hip rather than vertically along the spine. That should make for a lower CG, less back strain, and less back insulation.


----------



## fc12806e (Aug 8, 2008)

I'd use them both. Liquid is something you don't want to be sorry you didn't have enough of.


----------

